# Pflueger Summit 1690?



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I was able to pick up one of these really cheap ($39.00 new in the box). I didn't know anything about them, but couldn't turn down the one time deal. So if anyone has used these or knows anything about them I'd be interested. Here is what the Pflueger web site says.


Large arbor spool design
Forged, machined and anodized aluminum frame and spool
2 ball bearing and one-way clutch bearing
Patent pending center-disc drag system for total drag control
Convertible left/right hand retrieve
Large rubber knob
Easy-release spool switch
Specifications

Model # Spool Diameter Spool Width Weight FlyLine Backing
1634 3 ¼ " 31/32" 6.3 oz. Up to #4 30yds/20#

1656 3 ½ " 31/32"  6.6 oz. Up to #6 30yds./20#

1678 3 ¾ " 31/32" 6.8 oz. Up to #8 80yds./20#

1690 4 ¼ " 31/32" 7.3 oz. Up to #10 200yds./20#


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

I don't know much about it but, all it is for is holding line. that is about all I use mine for. I rarely need the drag and, use my hand a lot when I do. It is a fine looking reel though, that is for sure! it it a 9 wt?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

It's a 10wt, but I'm going to use it as an 8wt for the time being. Don't think I'll be doing anything that really requires a 10wt, at least anytime soon.


----------

